# Young, Talented, Street Musician



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Jamming on the street of the Sponge Docks, Tarpon Springs, Florida. I really focused on @Gary A.s instruction about capturing character. 

1. #18





2. Loves his guitar




3. Hitting the grunge







Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## otherprof (Apr 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Jamming on the street of the Sponge Docks, Tarpon Springs, Florida. I really focused on @Gary A.s instruction about capturing character.
> 
> 1. #18
> View attachment 138529
> ...


The third one really works for me.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 22, 2017)

I don't know, hard to choose, but I think #2 wins out. Sponge docks are such a unique and cool slice of life. Think you'll really enjoy Ybor City also.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

otherprof said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Jamming on the street of the Sponge Docks, Tarpon Springs, Florida. I really focused on @Gary A.s instruction about capturing character.
> ...


Thanks op

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I don't know, hard to choose, but I think #2 wins out. Sponge docks are such a unique and cool slice of life. Think you'll really enjoy Ybor City also.


Thanks smoke

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.

(Maybe?)


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Designer said:


> Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.
> 
> (Maybe?)


I like it fine. I really cant edit, on vacation. 

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> I really cant edit, on vacation.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Designer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I really cant edit, on vacation.
> ...


Not feeling it. Besides,i dont have that format in my camera.

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Derrel (Apr 22, 2017)

Designer said:


> Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.
> 
> (Maybe?)





Designer said:


> Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.
> 
> (Maybe?)



Sounds like that might be a good crop option on that particular shot.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.
> ...


Well, I'd have to do it when I get home.


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2017)

Love that smile.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> Love that smile.


Thanks. I really like the render of this 18-55 when there is lots of light. I like it in low light too but the micro contrast shines in light volume.


----------



## Designer (Apr 23, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > Try #2 cropped on both sides to 4x5 ratio.
> ...


I did it and posted my version.  jc didn't like it, so I took it down.  With that crop, the subject's eyes are on the upper left third point.  And some of the distracting bg was gone.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2017)

Designer said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...


I liked it but wasn't sure why when I looked at it on the tablet, as opposed to the phone for some reason. I appreciate and opened minded to advise but do prefer the reason. My camera will shoot in various formats 1:1, 3:2, and 16:9. I try to shoot everything SOOC or should say, practicing in this manner. Now I know the reason, so knowledge is powerful or it is for me. Thanks for the original comment and the later critique, it came together in your last post.


----------



## GWWhite (May 2, 2017)

Phew #2 is a GREAT shot! Rest do little for me. But that one, WOW!


----------



## jcdeboever (May 2, 2017)

GWWhite said:


> Phew #2 is a GREAT shot! Rest do little for me. But that one, WOW!


Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

